# David Lee Stone



## sonofstan (Jul 9, 2006)

I just read a book i found in my hostel called* The yowler foul up* by an author called David Lee Stone and thought it was really good. It's sort of a fantasy/comedy, a bit like Terry Pratchetts Discworld books. I think the book is for younger readers but was quite funny and had some good charachters.

I had a look around and couldn't see any mention of this author or his books here but i believe the one i read was part of a series called The illmoor chronicles.
Has anyone else read any of these books? and if so could you tell me if the other books in the series are any good?
Cheers.


----------



## Sass (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm currently reading this, having finally got hold of all of the Illmoor Chronicles books from the library. It's preceded by _The Ratastrophe Catastrophe_ which reads like a poor man's version of Terry Pratchett's _The Amazing Maurice and his Educated Rodents_ - in fact, at the moment (one and a half books into the five book (so far) series), the Illmoor Chronicles read like a low-budget version of Discworld. Dullitch (the capital of Illmoor) seems like a cheap version of Ankh-Morpork, and punning names abound. I'm hoping the series improves over the course of the books and that it becomes a little less Pratchettian than it is at present !


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Oct 1, 2006)

I wonder if this guy lives in London as the name sounds like Dulwich in SE London as that is pronouced with a silent "W"


----------



## Sass (Oct 4, 2006)

Who's Wee Dug said:
			
		

> I wonder if this guy lives in London as the name sounds like Dulwich in SE London as that is pronouced with a silent "W"


 
Actually he lives in Ramsgate Kent. But the name "Dullitch" is pronounced the same as "Dulwich"...

I finished the series-so-far last night. Book 4 (_The Dwellings Debacle_) is the best place to start reading - as Stone himself has said - the storytelling shifts up a gear and he hits his stride in that book and the next (_The Vanquish Vendetta_). Be warned though, that these two are part of a three book story arc (the three books that precede The DD are stand-alone novels, but all 5 contain recurring characters). _The Dwellings Debacle_ is a lot darker and edgier than the first three and far less Discworld-ly than the first three books were... If you're going to read the Illmoor Chronicles, start with book four (book 6, the third part of the story arc, is out in January)...


----------



## David Lee Stone (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the discussion, guys - it's always nice to have the series talked about, whether the comments are positive or negative!

I hope you folks enjoy the books, and I give my humble apologies to those who don't. I'm trying hard, honest! 

Happy New Year to all at the network!


----------

